# Baby Blue Jay _NYC



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello folks,
I have a baby Blue Jay outside my front window, we live in NYC and I see parents flying on our block but haven't seen them feeding this one yet. We moved him off the sidewalk to inside our building's gate so no dogs get at him or no one walks on top of him. I put him in a box with the top open but he is now perching on the side with his eyes closed. 
How often should the parents be feeding this little one? If I should be doing anything else please let me know. 








Thanks
(already called the wild bird fund but no one was available to take my call)
Hanna


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Littlecakes, thank you so much for trying to protect this baby. He is a fledgling and probably very close to being able to fly on his own. Usually, the best thing to do is leave him alone but keep an eye on him to see if the parents are feeding it. I imagine there are other babies in the area. Once they start "bailing" out of a nest, they scatter some but the parents can usually find them.

Could you tell us how far away you moved him from where you found him? I would try to get him as near to the original location as you can but still protected like you have him. If he is still perched there when it is nearing dark, please take him in your house until morning so he will be protected from predators. It won't hurt to feed him some. The parents won't mind a bit.  You can soak dry dog or cat food until soft but not mushy and break off small pieces. You tap the side of his beak and after a few tries they'll usually pop their mouths open and you can just drop the piece in there. Let him swallow before giving him the next piece. He will not need water since the pellets contain enough moisture. They have the prettiest red mouth.  

Parents can slip in and feed them very quickly so they may be feeding him but it would be great if you can see them do it.

Let us know how things go and help is a click away.

PS - I meant to add that he looks fine. They sleep a lot at that age and I think that is what he is doing. I had my husband look at him and he agrees.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

I only moved him about 5 ft..... and the parents just came to give him a feeding. 

Can I leave him out tonight or should I still bring him in when it gets dark. He's hopping around out front but he can get out under the fence if he wants to. I'm just worried that the drunkards that will be in our neighborhood in a few hours won't see him and hurt him somehow.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh! It looks like he was able to fly away. Maybe he just needed a rest. 
Hopefully he landed somewhere safe for the night.
Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Hanna, that's great news. He will be a little clumsy for a short while learning to fly properly but at least he can now take cover. 

I have noticed that our Bluebirds keep a close eye on their babies and can call them to where they are so maybe your Blue Jay parents are gathering all the little ones together for the night.

You helped make his transition safely and many thanks for watching out for him.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh, no, the baby was actually under a car about 12 ft away. My friend saw it as the car on top of it drove away. He knocked on my door and I put him back in the box hoping that the parents would come back. They did but the baby didn't call back to them. He just looked asleep in the box while the father was frantically calling 6 ft away. 

We set up a box indoors in case the parents don't come back. My husband is looking out the window. It's starting to get dark.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

We brought the little one in and tried feeding some soaked cat food but it seemed too stressed to eat. I'm worried that bringing him in might be worse for him? He is set up in a small top opened box inside a dog crate that is covered with a sheet.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He doesn't know how to take food from you so, you may need to open his beak and put some food in the back of his throat a couple of times so he'll get the hang of it.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Over night how often would he need to be fed?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He doesn't need to be fed overnight, thankfully for you.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

So my plan is to wake up very early and put him back out in the same spot in his box. I'm hoping the parents will come back and find him while it is still quiet. 

I wish I had control over him not getting out of the fenced area but I really don't. If I loose sight of him again tomorrow, do I just throw my hands up and hope that he makes it? New York City streets are so busy with pedestrians, bicyclists, and cars even on my little side street.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think that if the parents don't show themselves rather quickely, you should collect him and bring him back inside. Does Animal General take in baby birds and release them when ready? If so, they may have others of the same age that this one could be released with when ready.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, they do and I did manage to get a call back from Gloria. I know she said she had a few in her care right now but I also know that she would rather that I gave the parents enough chance to raise the baby by themselves. It was just so quickly that the little one managed to hop away and under the car without us noticing even though we were in the room over looking where he was.

My husband made a make shift cardboard box nest that he attached on to the front window (we are on the first floor) so that in the morning we can transfer him into there. We are hoping he will be more reluctant to hop away before his parents can find him since it is about 5 ft off the ground. He has enough room to walk inside there though. We'll wake up around 5am and put him in. We'll sleep in the room next to the window after that so see if we hear the parents come back.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh, also when you said if the parents don't come back rather quickly take him back in, what do you think is rather quickly? (in hours i guess?)
Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally, I would put the bird out at first light and then watch. The parents will be looking for the baby at first light too, if they are still around. If no activity in an hour, I would bring it in before the street activity begins. That's just how I would handle it.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

We put him back out at 5am and one of the parents came and fed him. The baby started hopping about down the street and we just kept an eye on him for an hour and the one parent kept coming back to feed so we were relieved. We are still checking every so often to make sure he isn't in the middle of the street but it gets stressful (because he WILL go into the street) so we are trying not to look too much. He made it to the other side of the street where I'm pretty sure the original nest was in the community garden. Parents are still keeping a good eye on him. Hoping the cats that live in the garden won't bother him and that he makes it till he can fly.
Thanks Charis & Lady Tarheel!
Hanna


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, Hanna, this little guy is certainly giving you an adventure to remember. LOL, I had thought you wouldn't have to worry about him any more when I posted the last time.

It is truly better to let him stay with his parents. Lets hope he figures out today that he can fly and stay out of the street. 

I know you'll continue to keep an eye out for him. It is nerve wracking on you but he is having a grand time exploring. Again, thank you so much for all you are doing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's good news. Thanks for keeping an eye out.


----------

